

Ask HN: I want to launch a real time q&a service - palidanx

I&#x27;m thinking of launching a question &amp; answer service where you can ask questions, and then it will search the network to answer the questions.<p>The network will consist of people who registered with a profile with things they might want to answer.<p>In the beginning I would start specifically with people who would like programming questions answered.  Maybe the rails community to start off.  An example of a quick question would be maybe how a line of code works.<p>This would be similar to the now defunct aardvark.com, but would allow people to connect to each other to create answer networks.<p>Thoughts, feedback, or ideas?
======
minimaxir
...this is literally StackOverflow.

~~~
palidanx
Hmm.. correct me if I'm wrong, but does Stack Overflow message folks in real
time to get an answer? I kind of feel SO is more of a super good forum.

